# granturismo 6



## clint308 (Dec 13, 2013)

Ok folks any one played it yet ?
What's it like ? better than 5 ?
I know the graphics would be awsome !


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 16, 2013)

I got it played a bit last night through the am challenges.


----------



## xSLAYERx (Dec 30, 2013)

I'll set up an album soon.


----------

